# Help identify bumps on 6mo old V



## Rossi_46 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Not sure if this is the right section for this, so forgive me if it should be somewhere else 

We have a 6 month old vizsla named Rossi. Since around thanksgiving time or so he's been having crazy outbreaks of bumps on his skin. At first they were only on the very top of his back and just when they finally started to clear up, he got another outbreak all over (sides and top of back). The bumps aren't puss filled or pimple-like as I've read others have had on their Vs, but rather just bumps it seems under the skin. From time to time some will scab up and fall off. It also seams he is losing his hair where the bumps are popping up and it is highly noticeable when he is in the sun or his hair stands up at the dog park.

Diet: Taste of the Wild, grain-free puppy food. We put him on this about 2 months before he had an outbreak so I don't think this is the cause, however, we're going to try something else for his next bag of food. He eats apples/bananas and other approved fruit from time to time and we try to keep him away from rawhide.

Any ideas?

Pics below:


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wondering if a allergic reaction has turned into a skin infection. Allergies are hard to figure out, but skin infections just need antibotics from the vet.


----------



## Rossi_46 (Nov 2, 2016)

The odd thing is that they cleared up maybe 2 times now and have come back over the course of a little over a month..Just when they were just about gone they came back and worse than ever this time. We're going to toss all his animal product (rawhide and elk horn) toys and just have him on dog food only for the next week or two and see what happens I suppose.


----------



## PennysHuman (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, we have a similar issue with our girl Penny. She is coming up 7 and a half months and has bumps (looking almost identical) appear on her chest and shoulders (some of which have scabbed up) - our vet thinks it's an allergy (unlikely food as it's localised to her chest/shoulders) more likely environmental, something she's come in contact with - vet told us to give her piriton and see if it clears up (which it seems to be) please keep us updated with how Rossi is getting on. We're planning on taking Penny back to the vets soon if it hasn't cleared up fully


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Cooper went through a period where he kept breaking out and it seemed to happen more often in hot humid weather. The vet said it was allergies but it would be difficult to specify which one since Cooper goes to so many places with me. Vet suggested Benadryl to help with the out break and to rinse him off every other week or bathe with a very mild shampoo to not dry out his skin. Vet also said not to freak out it's going to happen again. It rarely happens now. When it does it's when it's hot and humid. It's like a heat rash. 

Hope this helps


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Has Rossi had any antibiotics? Amos got these a couple of months after antibiotics. They were worse when it was hot and humid. My personal theory is yeast infection because antibiotics kills off the good bacteria that keeps yeast in check and yeast loves hot humid environments. We started giving Amos some probiotics and coconut oil stirred into his dinner and the bumps were gone in a week and never came back. (We've continued the coconut oil as a preventative. Probiotics were just given for a week or so.) 

Coconut oil is a natural antifungal, which why it's an ideal remedy/preventative. Also, there are tons of threads on this site if you search bumps. Most mention how they are worse in the heat and humidity, which I think supports my theory. But at the end of the day, it's just that...a theory. Good luck!


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

My dog had those as a puppy. The vet said environmental allergy, but we never identified anything specific. They do sometimes show up after he rolls in grasses in certain areas. Benadryl didn't help, but Zyrtec did. Coconut oil also helped, and he still gets this daily. He doesn't get them any more. They seemed to be very common in Northern California, but young dogs sometimes grow out of them. 

Our vet insisted that if they weren't itching, spreading, they weren't a concern - but we of course wanted to resolve the issue. Some owners have reported identify food allergies that resolved the issue, another had good luck with treating it as heat rash with dr school's foot powder.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Please keep us all informed and I hope for complete recoveries in all cases.


----------

